# What modem do you use?



## Jetster (Apr 21, 2016)

I have a Arris (actually says Motorola) SB6121 for my cable connection. It works well I've had it for about three years so it has paid for itself. I noticed it being phased out of the modem Comcast will allow. I have a 150Mbps line with 15Mbps up. This model can do 172Mbp 4 channels up 4 down.

My speed test is 132Mbps down and 12Mbps up. And I've never has a disconnect

I was looking at the SB6190 with 1.4 Gbps and 32 channels down and 8 up capability  

What is your thought


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 21, 2016)

Arris CM820a purchased and I pay 5/mo for line assurance so the cable co will fix house related issues with cable lines due to my body being icky ha ha.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 21, 2016)

So no issues with it?


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 21, 2016)

Not much no, had it for almost 3 yrs


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 21, 2016)

I've got the SB6190, way overkill for what Comcast offers now, but in the next few year I hope they start increasing the speed available in my area past 150Mb/s.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 21, 2016)

DOCSIS is hopefully soon to go away with the expansion of fiber routes being made BUT for what you have I would just keep it.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 21, 2016)

I got an "Technicolor TC7200" (never heard of it before lol) wifi modem, the weird thing is, it does not have any external wifi antenna, but the wifi works well though.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 21, 2016)

TP-Link TD-W8970, cheap but good.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 21, 2016)

Same as you the SB6121 and only would change it for the higher model if ISP speed needed it as other wise it's pointless changing.

If you payed for a faster service than the SB6121 can deliver the SB6190 is a great option.


If you do get the SB6190 you might have to wait a while when you 1st plug it in as ISP's update the modem


----------



## Frick (Apr 21, 2016)

Modems.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 21, 2016)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833588001

The rented/leased one works fine never really any issues. If it ever breaks/fries we just take it back to local comcast store for a swap.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 21, 2016)

natr0n said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833588001
> 
> The rented/leased one works fine never really any issues. If it ever breaks/fries we just take it back to local comcast store for a swap.



That's because it is Motorola , although i am not in to their 2 in 1 or from anyone for that matter.

And rented o hell no not paying $10 a month for a modem .


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 22, 2016)

I have a comcast issued Ubee DVM3203B.  Sounds like crap, lol, but actually gets me full rated speeds (175mbps down/10mbps up).

It's rented though.  I am strongly considering buying a modem to allievate this, but all the voice modems are so expensive that I keep putting it off (we use comcast voice too)


----------



## AsRock (Apr 22, 2016)

Hehe  ARRIS TG862G-CT, might take 16 or so months but it be worth it. My SB6121 saved me about 250$ if not more now.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 22, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Hehe  ARRIS TG862G-CT, might take 16 or so months but it be worth it. My SB6121 saved me about 250$ if not more now.




I've looked at that before but the poor star rating on newegg put me off.  Of course, it's likely just people complaining about comcasts wifi sharing feature (which can be shut off) or not knowing what they are doing...  happens on newegg a lot, people with either an axe to grind or born clueless writing reviews.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 22, 2016)

People bitched like hell with the SB6121 as well, saying shit like it did not work when really all they had to do is to understand the front leds and what was going on, and what was going on is that they had to plug it in a leave it for a while i remember leaving mine for about a hour which comcast updated the modem to work with comcast.

Not saying this is any of the complaints for the one posted but a lot just don't read the manual.

And if of Newegg you can always send it back pretty much hassle free shipping payed ( might have to ask  )


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 22, 2016)

In my area, there is no just plugging it in and waiting. You have to call and tell them you have a new modem before it will work. But 15 minutes on the phone and it is all good.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 22, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> In my area, there is no just plugging it in and waiting. You have to call and tell them you have a new modem before it will work. But 15 minutes on the phone and it is all good.



That's what i heard about mine but i did not have to call them, it automatically activated.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 22, 2016)

TP-Link TD-VG3631
Plug n Play, no waiting for the ISP and VOIP capable.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 22, 2016)

I've always had to call when changing modems. They want the MAC and ID numbers before it would work.  But the BS6121  has been flawless and has paid for its self three time. I just wasn't sure if I was getting for full 150Mb down. I get 135Mb max

On a side note. If you have a rented Comcast 2 in 1 any Xfinity aps in the vicinity will share your wifi with no password. My phone keep trying to connect to my neighbor

http://www.xfinity.com/wifi/hotspots.html


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 22, 2016)

Here in my town we use 5ghz access points, the isp is just a big wlan, reselling the bandwith of another bigger company.
I wish for a cheap satelite connection...


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 22, 2016)

I use a 56K modem and love that sound it makes when it connects to the internet...










Alright sorry, but cut not resist it. I am using a linksys modem for my fiber internet. Cant remember model.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Jetster said:


> I just wasn't sure if I was getting for full 150Mb down. I get 135Mb max



With your current modem, you probably aren't getting the full speed.  Each downstream channel allows for 43Mb/s, but after overhead it is only 38Mb/s.  38Mb/s x 4 = 152Mb/s in perfect conditions.  That puts you right on the edge.  But, just like anything, conditions are never perfect, so your real world speed is below the 150Mb/s you are paying for because of your modem.

You don't have to go extreme and get the SB6190.  You can go with the SB6183, it goes for about half the price of the SB6190, and has 16 downstream ports.  That will be good for 600Mb/s down, which we probably won't see for quite a while.



Jetster said:


> On a side note. If you have a rented Comcast 2 in 1 any Xfinity aps in the vicinity will share your wifi with no password. My phone keep trying to connect to my neighbor



It isn't sharing _your_ wifi.  It is using a separate radio and vlan that is isolated completely from your network.  And it doesn't use your cable connection bandwidth, it has its own bandwidth and connection.  It even has a separate public IP address.  The modems they use for those public hotspots are 24x8 channels.  16 of the channels are dedicated to your connection, and 4 are dedicated to the public wifi.


----------



## dirtyferret (Apr 22, 2016)

Arris TM822G, cablevision does not use a separate line for modem rental so if you purchase your own modem you still pay the same amount of money...


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 22, 2016)

I don't need to pay a separate amount for my modem, I pay 45 Euros a month 40Mb/s-4Mb/s including cable tv (around 70 channels).


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 22, 2016)

This seems to be the new, next, upward standard pushed by Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16825124017


----------



## vectoravtech (Jun 12, 2016)

Arris SBG6782-ACH and an old netgear N600 for ddwrt wireless.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 12, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> This seems to be the new, next, upward standard pushed by Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16825124017



It sounds like it makes  sense,im unfamiliar with channel bonding, or what level of it my surfboard offers, but it is docsis 3.0.
It would explain serious internet issues i have at peak usage times.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2016)

I actually dont use a modem bu I recently read a review by someone reputable (ARS?) that batteried a few and the Arris 6141 came out #1 for 2016


----------



## AsRock (Jun 12, 2016)

Still using a trusty Motorola  SB6121

Currently using a Apple Airport which i got for $3 , and believe it or not they still update it the firmware for it too.

As much as i hate \ dislike Apple  the router is very well built with decent heatsink and cooling.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 12, 2016)

The Motorola SB6121 is a great modem. Its just outdated with only 4 channels. Speeds about 140Mb/s are not possible.  Still using one though

The Arris 6141 is on the way out too 8 channels down. Comcast has added it to the routers they stopped using. No clue why


----------



## AsRock (Jun 12, 2016)

Jetster said:


> The Motorola SB6121 is a great modem. Its just outdated with only 4 channels. Speeds about 140Mb/s are not possible.  Still using one though
> 
> The Arris 6141 is on the way out too 8 channels down. Comcast has added it to the routers they stopped using. No clue why




Yeah a newer ones been out a while and price has dropped to on them both.

Although SB6121 is only out of date if you can get such connection  speeds or even afford it and will for fill most people requirements.

Motorola is the only one i trust with cable that's for sure.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 13, 2016)

For what it's worth, I have a SB6141 with the 150Mbit package from Comcast and depending on time of the day, I'll see up to 180Mbit when using either my gateway server directly or my laptop which which has a newer and better wi-fi radio. I got it when I upgraded from a DOCSIS 2.0 modem so, I skipped out on the SB6121. I would say that the SB6121 is good for the 105Mbit plan or less and the SB6141 is good for anything under 300Mbit. All current options at Comcast can be satisfied with the SB6141 at current since the highest plan they offer on DOCSIS is 250Mbit.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 13, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Motorola is the only one i trust with cable that's for sure.



Good luck finding a Motorola cable modem today...


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 13, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Good luck finding a Motorola cable modem today...


Effort required? Yes. Hard? Nah.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A1E6BA2/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Jetster (Jun 13, 2016)

On December 19, 2012, *Arris* announced that it would acquire *Motorola* Mobility's home unit (the former General Instrument company) from Google for $2.35 billion in cash and stock. The acquisition was completed on April 17, 2013.

I think the question is what if any did they change


----------



## AsRock (Jun 13, 2016)

Jetster said:


> On December 19, 2012, *Arris* announced that it would acquire *Motorola* Mobility's home unit (the former General Instrument company) from Google for $2.35 billion in cash and stock. The acquisition was completed on April 17, 2013.
> 
> I think the question is what if any did they change



 True how ever Arris have kept the naming for now at least.

For example the Motorola SB6121  is before the take over, how ever the SB6141 is known better as brand of ARRIS but named Motorola SURFboard eXtreme Cable Modem as the series is Motorola.

But yes indeed i do hope ARRIS keep up the quality  with them as they have been nothing but perfect for me over the last 10+ years.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 13, 2016)

AsRock said:


> True how ever Arris have kept the naming for now at least.
> 
> For example the Motorola SB6121  is before the take over, how ever the SB6141 is known better as brand of ARRIS but named Motorola SURFboard eXtreme Cable Modem as the series is Motorola.
> 
> But yes indeed i do hope ARRIS keep up the quality  with them as they have been nothing but perfect for me over the last 10+ years.



I'm curious how my Ubee compares to Motorola (aparently Ubee is a new name for what used to be AMBit.)


----------



## AsRock (Jun 13, 2016)

Well the older one than the SB6121 ( forgot model ) and this has never let me down, just been  perfect modems.

Not had a single issue with Motorola if the internet been down it's never been due to the modem.

Hopefully ARRIS will cheap the same quality, but to be honest why make there own models when they have the current ones out there.

I am sure they will but they don't really have any need to yet at least.


I guess what hurt the SB6121  was in experienced users trying to avoid paying there ISP's for renting and it not be as simple as plug n play at first.  But if they actually did some actually thinking and got on to there ISP about the change most would not of had a issue.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 13, 2016)

6141   custom firmware XD


----------

